# Nexus 7 bluetooth issues



## DRai23 (Aug 6, 2011)

I have my Nexus 7 (4.1.2) installed in my car and I'm trying to get it to auto connect to my head unit. I've tried different apps, Tasker, and different settings and I believe the issue is because its a "media only" bluetooth device. Is there a way to add the "Phone Profile" like I have on my GNex to the Nexus 7? I got the 7 to show the Phone profile before but after having to wipe the device clean, I cannot seem to get it back!


----------

